# Not sure how to. Do a pic but what kind bottle is this unusually thick and look at th



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow nice pontail unusual thick bottle green and thick as heck inside lip of bottle very unusual any thoughts it's a solid bottle but very unusual inside lip of bottle how was it capped looks like inside tapered thread closed tight I'd say what was in it ?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 2, 2017)

The seams run over the top, so it's machine made. That is a kick-up typical of wines from America and Europe. They still have kick-ups in bottles today. It appears yours had a twist-off cap, so it is from the last century. Looks poorly made, in terms of machine-made bottles. Perhaps 1920s.


----------

